# IBC präsentiert: Lady-Specials (Artikel)



## Marc B (10. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Im News-Bereich steht heute ein Lady-Special, falls Ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt. Da wird bestimmt noch mehr kommen demnächst

_Zum Lady-Artikel von heute_: *+++ KLICK +++* 







Weiterhin viel Spaß hier im IBC-Forum und auf dem Bike


----------



## Marc B (3. März 2010)

Das Interview mit Judith Lell ist seit gestern in den News hier bei IBC:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6898532

Viel Spaß beim Saisonstart, I'm out!
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

